# LOTM - May 2018 (wardconnor)



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Closing nominations for May 2018 and adding poll. Get your votes in! As always I encourage everyone to check out each members Journal before voting.

**********************************************************************************

Nominations for LOTM - May 2018 is now open.

Go ahead and nominate member journal(s) that have caught your eye! :thumbup:

Nominations:

1) @SimonR - Journal
2) @lawntips - Journal
3) @Killbuzz - Journal
4) @Pete1313 - Journal
5) @wardconnor - Journal
6) @Bunnysarefat - Journal
7) @gregonfire - Journal


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

@SimonR coming to the cool side! 

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=2322


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@lawntips Reel low PRG


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Pete1313 said:


> SimonR coming to the cool side!
> 
> https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=2322


Came here to post this, so I'll keep it in the southern hemisphere and throw the lawntips project back in the mix.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Annnnnd g-man beat me to it. :thumbup:

Wait, did I nominate a cool season lawn? I must not be getting enough sleep. :lol:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Okay, I nominate @Killbuzz*'s* lawn journal.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

I'm waiting for @wardconnor to update his Journal but...


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I nominate @Pete1313. The amount of lawn he maintains and does it beautifully still blows my mind.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

I'm with @Pete1313

I nominate @SimonR coming over to the dark side...... Errrrr I mean cool season side


----------



## lawntips (Sep 7, 2017)

g-man said:


> @lawntips Reel low PRG


Thanks for the nomination man!


----------



## lawntips (Sep 7, 2017)

Ware said:


> Pete1313 said:
> 
> 
> > SimonR coming to the cool side!
> ...


Thanks as well Ware! Keen to see your bermuda this year.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

OK, I'm going to nominate someone who doesn't have a YouTube channel. They faced a washout during their renovation, and went beast mode the night before the pallets of grass arrived, and designed a crafty and functional irrigation system. Frankly, I'd be lying if I said I wasn't envious of how lush their lawn is right now. @Bunnysarefat

2017 Renovation thread 2018 journal


----------



## Bunnysarefat (May 4, 2017)

Wow, thank you @Colonel K0rn stay tuned because I've got more good stuff in the works.


----------



## c0mical (Apr 8, 2018)

Ware said:


> Came here to post this, so I'll keep it in the southern hemisphere and throw the lawntips project back in the mix.


He didn't let his kids in the backyard for 36 days?!?! :lol:


----------



## lawntips (Sep 7, 2017)

c0mical said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > Came here to post this, so I'll keep it in the southern hemisphere and throw the lawntips project back in the mix.
> ...


Haha, kind of sad isn't it. Let's just say I went to the park many times!


----------



## Bunnysarefat (May 4, 2017)

Was glad to see I'm not the only one who's laid on the grass with a tape measurer. @lawntips


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

How about @gregonfire. He's got a nice TTTF/KBG thread going.


----------



## gregonfire (Sep 18, 2017)

SNOWBOB11 said:


> How about @gregonfire. He's got a nice TTTF/KBG thread going.


Thanks for the nomination @SNOWBOB11! Appreciate it!!


----------



## lawntips (Sep 7, 2017)

```

```



Bunnysarefat said:


> Was glad to see I'm not the only one who's laid on the grass with a tape measurer. @lawntips


as long as it's just they grass we are measuring its all good


----------



## touchofgrass (Feb 17, 2017)

yikes.. this is tough. I think I am going to go with @SimonR but good luck to everyone!!!


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Closing nominations for May 2018 and adding poll. Get your votes in! As always I encourage everyone to check out each members Journal before voting.


----------



## desirous (Dec 15, 2017)

@lawntips started from scratch last month and his lawn is great now. It gets my vote.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Let's get more votes in! :thumbsup:


----------



## gregonfire (Sep 18, 2017)

Thanks for the votes so far guys!


----------



## gregonfire (Sep 18, 2017)

Also: how @wardconnor only has 2 votes hurts my brain. Dude has a seriously killer lawn and deserves the win.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

gregonfire said:


> Also: how wardconnor only has 2 votes hurts my brain. Dude has a seriously killer lawn and deserves the win.


His lawn hasn't peaked yet. :mrgreen:


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

Killbuzz gets my vote as my successor  , I think he's got the total package right now. He even included a family portrait in his journal! :lol:


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

Wow Simon that is looking fantastic!


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

To those nominated, feel free to post pictures/videos in this thread as well. Use it, sorta like your "campaign" stage. :lol:


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

It'd be mega cool if there were a link next to the poll that takes you to the nominee's journal.

@Ware, anything like that possible?

Edit to add: I see the first post has the links, I didn't scroll far enough. But still...


----------



## gregonfire (Sep 18, 2017)

When does the voting close @ericgautier @Ware ?

Here are a couple pics from my most recent cut:


----------



## gregonfire (Sep 18, 2017)

Also here are before / after pics from my reno last fall:

Back yard July 2017:









Back yard October 2017:









Front yard July 2017:









Front yard October 2017:









Link to my journal for all the details


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

There are a lot of members here now, how about a couple different LOTM categories next month?

Examples:
Cool Season - Rotary Cut
Cool Season - Reel Low
Warm Season - Rotary Cut
Warm Season - Reel Low

Just a thought....


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Gibby said:


> There are a lot of members here now, how about a couple different LOTM categories next month?
> 
> Examples:
> Cool Season - Rotary Cut
> ...


Lawns of the month? No thanks. This isn't an 'everyone gets a trophy' sport.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

@gregonfire voting closes on the last day of the month. The winner will be named on May 1.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

LOL, Isn't it illegal in the States to campaign at the POLLS?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> LOL, Isn't it illegal in the States to campaign at the POLLS?


 :lol:

I have also asked the FEC to investigate @SimonR for any campaign finance violations.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

chrismar said:


> It'd be mega cool if there were a link next to the poll that takes you to the nominee's journal.
> 
> ware, anything like that possible?
> 
> Edit to add: I see the first post has the links, I didn't scroll far enough. But still...


Yes, but I don't want to edit it this month for fear that it might reset the poll/votes. I'll let Eric know how to set it up that way next month. :thumbup:


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Ware said:


> gregonfire said:
> 
> 
> > Also: how wardconnor only has 2 votes hurts my brain. Dude has a seriously killer lawn and deserves the win.
> ...


He shoulda done moved to Aussie where it's Fall and not the beginning of Spring. Say...is that even fair?


----------



## wiredawg (Apr 6, 2018)

Wow, all the lawns are great...thanks for sharing...let the one lawn rule them all.


----------



## Bunnysarefat (May 4, 2017)

This was my 14 month turnaround on my lawn.


----------



## Bunnysarefat (May 4, 2017)

I give Simon journal title of the century for his journal "I was wrong about cool season grasses." How do you compete with that? It's just begging you to affirm that cool season grass lawns can also be great and if you vote against him it's like you're implicitly disagreeing with him. It's genius.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

@wardconnor is gaining steam.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

It is getting close


----------



## SimonR (Feb 1, 2017)

I voted for @lawntips as his lawn is just hitting its straps now and he has given me a world of advice to help get mine up and running


----------



## SimonR (Feb 1, 2017)

That being said, since I read the entire thread and we can openly campaign.. :lol:


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

My lawn and landscape has not peaked yet. It has really just about fully come out of dormancy. Once my perennials in my beds start blooming and I get my annuals going then it will look awesome. It is still another good month or so away.

I voted for Simon but this was filmed about a week ago.

Simon is secretly ticked jealous that he can not grow cool season grass all year because now he knows how much cooler it is than that warm season weed grass.






"Vote for Connor"


----------



## SimonR (Feb 1, 2017)

wardconnor said:


> My lawn and landscape has not peaked yet. It has really just about fully come out of dormancy. Once my perennials in my beds start blooming and I get my annuals going then it will look awesome. It is still another good month or so away.
> 
> I voted for Simon but this was filmed about a week ago.
> 
> Simon is secretly ticked jealous that he can not grow cool season grass all year because now he knows how much cooler it is than that warm season weed grass.


Thanks for the vote @wardconnor! I do enjoy the PR, no two ways about it!!

Your yard is looking great mate, just imagine walking on the lawn cut to 0.200" and below like you can with the "weed" that is Bermuda?! I would seriously consider a cool-season variety, perhaps as a trial through summer just to see what would happen. I've even been looking at KBG cultivars over here, but there isn't a geat deal of variety.

#takenote


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

Kentucky Bluegrass cut at .500

April 28, 2018


----------



## SimonR (Feb 1, 2017)

Rye-muda Sunday Session

5/8" HOC


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

That is beautiful Simon. How many sq ft is that? I guess meters and I will Google the conversion.

Lasers.


----------



## SimonR (Feb 1, 2017)

wardconnor said:


> That is beautiful Simon. How many sq ft is that? I guess meters and I will Google the conversion.
> 
> Lasers.


Thanks WC! It's only 100m2 which is close enough to 1k sqft. Bit easier to micro manage than the massive lots ya'll have over there


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

That is seriously dang awesome @Bunnysarefat

I would like to see a video of that.


----------



## ahartzell (May 18, 2017)

dang @SimonR those stripes have a lot of contrast. My striping has gotten a lot better since last year. I'm trying to find the sweet spot between greens low (0.125") and too tall (1") that allows for best stripes and still feels somewhat "soft" to walk on. So far I'm liking 0.500-0.625.


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

wardconnor said:


> Kentucky Bluegrass cut at .500
> 
> April 28, 2018


Oh man...that shot  , no wonder you are in the lead. We may have to call it comeback of the month. :lol:


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

wardconnor said:


> That is seriously dang awesome @Bunnysarefat
> 
> I would like to see a video of that.


Now you see why I nominated his yard? His kiddos playing on the totally green lawn while everyone else was waiting for greenup? Yeah, he's doing something right.


----------



## GlennBlake (Feb 28, 2018)

wardconnor said:


> Kentucky Bluegrass cut at .500
> 
> April 28, 2018


@wardconnor your lawn is looking amazing, especially as it's just come out of dormancy. A big pat on the back.


----------



## GlennBlake (Feb 28, 2018)

SimonR said:


> Rye-muda Sunday Session
> 
> 5/8" HOC


@SimonR unbelievable. The contrast in the stripes is phenomenal.


----------



## Bunnysarefat (May 4, 2017)

Reel mower still in the shop. I cut my lawn one time this month and barely got anything because my rotary only goes down to 1.25". Lawn is looking weird and patchy. Sucks. Press F to pay respects.


----------



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

Bunnysarefat said:


> This was my 14 month turnaround on my lawn.


I really really love your lawn. I like striped, but something about your lawns just stands out. Just clean, simple, clean! Can you share how you took care of those areas in the first picture?


----------



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

@Killbuzz , love that awesome shirt you're wearing in the video. Hook 'em \m/


----------



## SimonR (Feb 1, 2017)

Congrats to @wardconnor FTW and LOTM. I gave it crack and I'd like to say I'll be back next month for another go but we will see what happens with the lawn in the next few weeks.


----------



## Bunnysarefat (May 4, 2017)

Suaverc118 said:


> Bunnysarefat said:
> 
> 
> > This was my 14 month turnaround on my lawn.
> ...


Thanks. I don't have many striped shots of my lawn because it's not been leveled yet and also because it's it's on the south side of my house and the sun is never at your back in a place it's typically viewed.

I just killed everything in the first picture and re sodded. Easier said than done but that's how I was able to go from this to this...


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Congrats @wardconnor!


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

@wardconnor :thumbup:


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

I just knew that when I started out on this journey like 3 years ago that someday I would earn LOTM on TLF. Looks like my hard work has paid off. JK

Thanks guys.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

@wardconnor

And you did it all without a drone :rofl:

Congrats though killer yard!


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

Nice job Connor!


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

wardconnor said:


> I just knew that when I started out on this journey like 3 years ago that someday I would earn LOTM on TLF. Looks like my hard work has paid off. JK
> 
> Thanks guys.


 :lol: Congrats!


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

Congrats @wardconnor. Beautiful yard, and it's just waking up! :thumbsup:


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Hey, @wardconnor won! Very much deserved. Congratulations!


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

I like to work in the yard. I also like to mow. thanks fellas.


----------



## Ballistic (Mar 19, 2018)

pennstater2005 said:


> @wardconnor
> 
> And you did it all without a drone :rofl:
> 
> Congrats though killer yard!


Just think what he could do with a drone 

Congrats Connor, well deserved.


----------



## gregonfire (Sep 18, 2017)

Congrats @wardconnor!! Well deserved.


----------



## lawntips (Sep 7, 2017)

SimonR said:


> I voted for @lawntips as his lawn is just hitting its straps now and he has given me a world of advice to help get mine up and running


Thanks bro, but I definitely voted for you, lawn is looking legit as! Can't beat those laser straight stripes!

But Congrats to Connor, legendary lawn mate, jealous of the size of your canvas.

Can someone teach me how to tag people :lol: I can't figure it out haha


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

lawntips said:


> SimonR said:
> 
> 
> > I voted for lawntips as his lawn is just hitting its straps now and he has given me a world of advice to help get mine up and running
> ...


@lawntips Just use the @ symbol before their name, no space


----------



## lawntips (Sep 7, 2017)

> @lawntips Just use the @ symbol before their name, no space


@SGrabs33 didn't work for me?


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

lawntips said:


> > @lawntips Just use the @ symbol before their name, no space
> 
> 
> @SGrabs33 didn't work for me?


I've had the occasional issue where it didn't come up as I was typing. Can't remember if it was a browser thing or not.


----------



## lawntips (Sep 7, 2017)

@pennstater2005 there we go. Thanks mate, had to restart my browser


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

lawntips said:


> @pennstater2005 there we go. Thanks mate, had to restart my browser


 :thumbup:


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

He is FB and YT famous!




__ https://www.facebook.com/thelawnforum/posts/1139568782851232


@wardconnor


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

I guess that I am famous now. Although no one has stopped me in the hallway yet.... So would you say that I am still famous?


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

You might not be famous, but your moustache is! Congratulations Connor. Nice work.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

wardconnor said:


> Although no one has stopped me in the hallway yet


that's because everyone is stopping you in your yard


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

:thumbup:


----------

